
NextOffer: use your pending job offers to expedite interviews at other companies - andrewstuart
http://www.nextoffer.co/
======
ztratar
I built recruiting tech for 4 years, and I'll say this is likely a winner of
an idea IF you don't go to the VC route and instead make it a personal
business.

What will be (very) hard: \- Finding candidates at the right time. CAC on this
can be insane. You have to solve your top of funnel somehow -- specific ads on
coding practice websites might help, or partnerships. This won't scale very
well beyond tech at all, but in tech you could theoretically pull it off w/
~50-100 candidates per week. And that's a sweet personal business right there.
\- Scale recruiting business model, whether $/intro or % salary/hire. \-
Getting companies to move fast enough and counseling candidates to not just
pull the trigger on their first offer. You might see a selection bias here,
though, which is good.

What will be easy: \- Most recruiting platforms struggle because they have to
filter our a bunch of under-performing candidates. Here, you filter upfront.
No offer? Don't apply.

